# Horton 3 Jaw Scroll Chuck Anatomy - And Electrolysis Success Story



## d4xycrq (Mar 22, 2015)

Pictures worth a thousand words....  Electrolysis is a wonderful thing.   I had no idea what the maker of this chuck is/was before electrolysis started - markings were buried under the rust.

Before:





By the way, very little mention of Horton chucks on the web, certainly not a lot of photos I could find.  Here's that same one laid out in pieces - minus the rust.

















This bad boy is next.  No idea if this is a Horton or not.






Ray


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 22, 2015)

wow that came out looking like new! i agree about electrolysis, it's almost like magic!


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice save!
I tried electrolysis last year and was pleased with the results.
No doubt it will come in handy again.


----------



## d4xycrq (Mar 22, 2015)

Matt, Jim;  Chuck is back together.  I measure a smidge more than .001 run out with a end mill chucked up.

Ray


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice. Isn't it amazing the stuff people throw out. Now if we could just manage to be in the right place at the right time more often.  Mike


----------



## yendor (Mar 22, 2015)

OK - I'm convinced.

I've got a chuck that I was just leaving in the garage and basically ignoring thinking maybe someday I'll go fidget with it to see if it can be recovered.

Now I'm going to have to go google up the recipe for this and give it a try.


----------



## matas (Mar 22, 2015)

i used electrolysis on my whole lathe. it not only helped remove the rust, but the old paint as well
check it out
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/restoration-of-a-lathe-of-unknown-brand.23625/

also, the recipe is simple
water, washing soda, DC power supply, sacrificial piece of metal (!!!!NEVER USE STAINLESS!!!!)
check out this diagram


i used old PC power supply. worked like a charm


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow that's amazing! I've read on electrolysis before but never tried it. I definitely will after seeing this. I have a new to me freebie three jaw that needs this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 23, 2015)

That is incredible, so that is how it came out of the solution, without any wire brushing? I have got to try this!


----------



## d4xycrq (Mar 23, 2015)

Bill,

No, comes out filthy, but all the rust is gone....up to you what you scrub the part with.  Mean greenie, scrub brush, hot soapie water!

Ray


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

You have made another convert. That makers mark is so clear. Nice work


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet, considering removing the rust is the hardest part using elbow grease. I'm sold!


----------



## d4xycrq (Mar 24, 2015)

Bear in mind, Bill, the electrolysis will not 'mend' the pits.  My feed dials are hopelessly pitted.  Unreadable.  I'll need to recreate them.


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Mar 24, 2015)

I see your point, but at least the electrolysis will reveal the pitting a lot faster and easier than wire brushing, or sandblasting.


----------



## d4xycrq (Mar 24, 2015)

Bill,

Exactly.  Electrolysis is 'fire and forget'.  No man in the loop.  I left that Horton chuck in the soup for a couple days.  My sacrificial anode is a brake rotor - and is very crusty rusty.  I could have sped up the process if I had a clean sacrificial.

Also had ice forming on the top of the electrolyte - perhaps a bit more efficient if the solution was warm!?

Ray


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 25, 2015)

great job! I'm a big fan of electrolysis, I've been refurbishing an old lathe with it and it's been amazing. blows of all the rust old paint and gunk. all you have to do is wipe off the leftovers, dry it very well and paint or oil it immediately as it will flash rust instantly. i use a couple of pieces of rebar bent into u shapes and vigorously wire brush them each time i take something out of the bath


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 28, 2015)

Carbon anodes don't crust up like steel ones do.  There are sellers on eBay that have carbon pieces that are scraps from some other manufacturing process.  They are cheap too.  Then all the rust and crud just sinks to the bottom.

Awesome job refurbishing that 3 jaw chuck.  Nothing short of amazing.

GG


----------



## d4xycrq (Mar 29, 2015)

The 4-jaw is just about done!  Pictures to follow.  More pitting in one particular place than the 3-jaw, but still a minor miracle.

This 4-jaw is a Horton as well.  It's a beast...heavy.  Too big for the Sheldon it came with.  Will be fine for my South Bend 13".

Ray


----------

